# Blue Heron Warning!



## The Pond Digger (Oct 2, 2006)

*BLUE HERON WARNING!*

We have had several customers visit our construction office in the last two weeks to ask about a large bird hanging around their yard (pond). You should have seen the face on the person that had no idea they were actually there to hunt their Koi!

Additionally, we have received emails and have had several phone calls regarding this bird, the mighty Blue Heron, at our office and at our local pet store, Daryl's Pet Shop.

I thought I would drop a line to everyone and send a warning. If you have not been visited by a Blue Heron, yet, this year consider yourself lucky. However, make no mistake about it, these birds are on the move right now and just might pit stop at your pond for a little snack; Your favorite fish!

Do yourself and your fish a favor; do a tune up on your Scarecrow motion sensor device or if you don't have one, install one asap. Other methods to deter the bird include putting a net over your pond or putting a dog on patrol next to the pond 24 hours a day! 

Don't fall for; "A statue of a blue heron will keep the bird away", because I have reports of sexually aroused herons, fornicating with heron statues! *TRUE STORY!*

Here is a little excerpt from my September Pond Column in the Redlands Daily Facts:

*Do A Check Up On Your Scarecrow Motion Sensor Device.*

It may seem like the nasty water fowl predators, i.e. egrets and blue herons, have not bothered your fish in months but let me remind you that your water temperatures and fish metabolisms have been at their peaks for months with the summer heat! 

You will find that as your water temperature cools, so will the metabolism of your fish, equaling slower reflex movements from your fish meaning, your fish become EASIER PREY for the T. rex of water gardens!

Be sure you have a working Scarecrow motion sensor device for every 100 square feet of surface area in your water feature to detour predators from hunting your pets that deliver so much tranquility to you year round. Don't forget to install fresh nine volt batteries to your Scarecrows and be sure your water source to the unit(s) is ready to rock and roll.


God Speed!

Eric Triplett
The Pond Digger
Exotic Aquatics
www.exoticwaterscapes.com


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am on vacation and one of the people down the street just had several koi taken as a treat by herons. They ended up stocking the fish with feeders and the herons have left them alone. 

I guess they have expensive tastes.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I hear you can put up an electrified wire at about 6 in off of the ground. and take out those pesky birds. Comeone even made it look like the overhead wire on a model train that ran over their pond.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are also black nets that you can use. These also help keep the leaves out of the pond in the fall.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I say just shoot'em ! LOL !!


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

That's kind of illegal if you're in a city and hard if you don't have a shotgun.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Stringing fishing line over the pond in a crazy crisscross arrangement that looks like those laser-sensor arrays in the movies does a pretty good job of keeping out the herons if you can't get a proper pond cover net.


----------



## windchill (Aug 2, 2006)

Ice said:


> I say just shoot'em ! LOL !!


Not very good advice. Herons are protected under the Migratory Bird Act Treaty. 

http://www.floridaconservation.org/whatsnew/06/northeast/herons.html

There is a typo in the link above. The max fine is up to $ 5,000 per bird.

Your neighbors may even get a reward for turning you in. 

MN gives rewards under their TIP program (Turn In Poachers).


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

I've heard those plastic heron decoys keep em away. Not sure if they really work, but ive heard good things.
Luckily we haven't any herons taking our fish yet. YET.
lol


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a camp on the ocean,(down there all summer) and everday I see blue heron.
but I have never seen 2 together, so I would think that the decoys would work...


----------



## Betta Luver (Oct 8, 2006)

Who ever said the idea of shooting the birds is a VERY bad person. No one should hurt any animals. NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chair: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you like steak? or cheese? or eggs?


----------



## pimpedrsrage (May 12, 2006)

BIT01 said:


> Do you like steak? or cheese? or eggs?


im with im on this one


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Geez ! That was a joke there ! I know it's illegal to shoot them.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ice said:


> Geez ! That was a joke there ! I know it's illegal to shoot them.


Now catching them and having them as part of a nice dinner is somthing else. 

I mean inviting them to be your guest for dinner. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Betta Luver said:


> Who ever said the idea of shooting the birds is a VERY bad person. No one should hurt any animals. NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chair: !!!!!!!!!


Have you ever had a burger? I'm sure you have.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

MMmmmm...heronburger....

By the way, herons get together in groups all the time, so I don't see how a decoy of one is supposed to do any good.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Can you all speak up my heron seems not to be like it use to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

LMAO!

fish_doc, you never fail to make me laugh. 

And oldsalt....that heronburger is sounding good right about now. :razz:


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Tastes like chicken ! LOL !!


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

its not heron warning at my place, its racoons!


----------

